

Effect of Informations on decisions - matponta
http://www.istarter.it/blog/item/56-what-decisions-could-you-make-if-you-had-all-the-information-you-need?

======
johnnyhead
Up! HIPPO is a great acronym

~~~
matponta
It is, but should not be the way things are run.

Not in favor of committees either, but sometimes data IS available, you just
have to look at it.

